# twankys



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

is any body running 20 inch bling on there altimas are there any probs with running that big?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mr said:


> is any body running 20 inch bling on there altimas are there any probs with running that big?


i've seen many people running 20's on their altima but honestly if you have 20's on an altima you need to shoot yourself.. and while you are at it slash ur wrists... unless you drop it you will have rubbing problems but if it stays stock height no prob... you just gotta be careful cause you are going to have no tire at all.. so if you hit a big enough pot-hole you will crack them shits in a minute specially after market rims.. it's just my opinion but altimas are not bling bling type cars .. they look better if you hook them with the tuner look.. there is nothing luxurious about an altima that i can think off..


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i meant to say unless you drop it YOU WONT.. BUT IT DIDNT LET ME EDIT MY POST


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

18s really seems to work well. 225/45/18 on the SE-R if you went to a 20 - you're looking at 225/35/20 - eesh! That makes my kidneys hurt thinking about it.

Anyway - I'd think you could run 20s without much of a problem.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

if you put 20's on there make sure they ARE NOT CHROME.. CAUSE WHOA! if you get twenty's you have to roll your fenders... using the baseball bat method or getting it done professionally.. i did my boys sentra with a BB bat and a lift and his shits came out perfect ..but 20's and dropped ur car will be sittin right on top of your wheel


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

well i have decided to go with 18's with 225/45/18 tires from tire rack. zinik_z17


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

don't get chrome dude.. i don't think altimas look nice with chrome wheels.. well if you do.. get some good rubber for them.. some toyos or bridgestones.. i have bridgestones s03 poles and they are amazing.. umm.. since you are getting the same diameter as what you have now.. make sure you drop it.. otherwise your shit is gonna have a a gap the size of a truck.. you can stick ur head in there...


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> don't get chrome dude.. i don't think altimas look nice with chrome wheels..


I would have to agree, you couldn't give me chrome wheels.



cdmorenot said:


> if you get twenty's you have to roll your fenders... using the baseball bat method or getting it done professionally.


Not true at all, as long as you have the right offset the wheel will fit fine. However is a little more difficult to find 20" wheels in the widths and offsets that properly fit the Altima, there is no greater probability that they will rub on the rear fender than any other size wheel. Wheel offset is completely independent of wheel diameter and as long as you choose a tire that is close to stock diameter, a properly sized wheel will not cause any fitment problems.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Not true at all, as long as you have the right offset the wheel will fit fine...


thanks for the correct.. i just assumed what i said because one of my boys had to roll his..i guess it was because of what you just said about width..


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

20x8.5


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Craig,

Nice pics.

20's are too big and heavy for my tastes, but the Kyalami is an 
excellent choice in wheels (even for 20's... )


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

i changed the rims to a better style well at least i think so flows better with the car


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Great choice.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i had the katana style of that wheel. they look great in person.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

rivits = pain to clean


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Great choice.


thanks i went to your site are your sound clips working took forever so i gave up


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

craigqc said:


> rivits = pain to clean


trust him on that one. i have the katana c5's on my 200sx and they have rivets all around them. very time consuming to get all the dust out btwn them. nice choice of rims though. i'm going to be putting some 19's or 20's on my altima soon since i'm not going to be doing too many performance mods.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, I had a set of 19" Axis WSMII's before I went to my current Volk 57F's and those rivets on the WSMII's where hard to keep clean. I told myself I'd never go to another riveted wheel.


----------

